# underwriting experience



## dcristian969

Dear all ,
Poate cineva sa-mi spuna ce inseamna urmatoarea fraza: 
..and grant scorecard override authorities considering the accumulated underwritting experience. 

Multumesc frumos!


----------



## farscape

Bună,

Ai putea să ne dai toată fraza/paragraful? E cam greu de interpretat mai ales că apar niște (mici) greșeli: "... and the grant scorecard overrides..."

Nici o încercare de traducere proprie n-ar strica 

Later,

.


----------



## dcristian969

Farscape
Multumesc pt raspunsul prompt
.
Cred ca se face referire la actualizarea unui tabel cu persoane imputernicite sa semneze ceva .... iar.. underwriting experience , .. m-a pierdut de tot


----------



## farscape

Iată de ce îmi trebuie mai mult text:

- la prima vedere ne trebuie un *the* for _the grant score card _şi atunci _override_ devine _override*s*_. 
- pentru prima parte o traducere posibilă ar fi: (formularul cu)  asesarea/evaluarea fondului/bursei de studii precede/(are importanţă mai  mare) decât autorităţile dacă se consideră experienţa acumulată ca  garantor
- păstrând textul original, o altă interpretare ar putea fi (dar în lipsa textului din faţa lui *and*  e greu de spus!):  ...considerând experienţa acumulată ca garantor,  autorităţile care contramandează/autorizările de contramandare a  asesării/evaluării fondului/bursei. Verbul a contramanda pote fi  înlocuit aici, în funcţie de context prin a precede sau a conta mai  mult...

Curat murdar, vorba lui Nenea Iancu ))

Later,

P.S. Underwriter în principiu e garantor, fie un garantor pentru o poliţă de  asigurare fie pentru o ofertă bursieră, sau ceva similar.


----------



## dcristian969

Propozitia e: 
- Upgrade approval authorities for one officer and grant scorecard override authorities considering the accumulated underwritting experience
.
Eu cred ca grant e verb in acest context deci nu cred ca 'the' ar fi solutia.


----------



## farscape

Da, e cu totul altceva! Ai dreptate, _*grant*_ e verb aici, m-a derutat lipsa unui _*him/her/them*_ după grant, ca și lipsa textului premergător lui end.

O luăm de la capăt și zicem:

"Creșterea prerogativelor unui ofițer ( persoană cu drept de semnătură mai degrabă) pentru a putea decide/aproba (acordarea unui împrumut, fond de cercetare sau a unei investiții burse, etc) în pofida rezultatelor din forma (formula) de asesare/evaluare standard, pe baza experienței acumulate/dobândite ca garantor."

Toată fraza se pretează la un pic de optimizare pentru creșterea fluenței folosind termeni sau expresii standard pe care nu îi/le am acum la îndemână.  Dacă mai sunt întrebări poate mai încercăm o dată. 


Best,

.


----------

